# More gliders



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I just finished these gliders up. I did really well on them last year and hopefully it will continue this year.


I'm working on a wider glider also and got it working fine in poplar, but switched to mahogany after a recommendation from a bait builder and it's been driving me nuts. 

It's a hair under an inch wide 6.5" long and weighs 4.8 ounces. It has a bigger tail also.
This is my seventh prototype and first one I've been happy with. Going to fish the crap out of it and see if I do any better than originals.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Had to stick the new one here. Couldn't get both images in one thread. Operater error!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great looking baits. If you need someone to test them let me know


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are excellent. Now the testing begins?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice looking baits Cutt'em. Apparently the musky agree too! Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

My latest ones.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Great looking baits and paint jobs...


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome work Jack! Please keep posting.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I ran into an issue where my blanks ended up being a little light so I improvised and added an insert to add as much weight as you want. I weighted them so they hang like the others.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Something I'm working on. I got a few that were lighter than my other blanks I cut out and was determining to get them right.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I put an insert in belly and can screw in different weights.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Cutt'em Jack said:


> I put an insert in belly and can screw in different weights.


they look good.
I was thinking , if you can find some chamber with treded top and put that inside the bait,where is the screw.you could take the cap off and ad BB for weight and it will work like ratell.


----------



## Tim Bradley (Jun 22, 2017)

Cutt'em Jack said:


> I just finished these gliders up. I did really well on them last year and hopefully it will continue this year.
> 
> 
> I'm working on a wider glider also and got it working fine in poplar, but switched to mahogany after a recommendation from a bait builder and it's been driving me nuts.
> ...


Great looking baits


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you sell these? If so please PM me with info. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm curious on how you make those. Do cut the basic shape on a bandsaw and then shape with a belt sander?
Screw in eyebolts for the hook and line attachments? Do you have those reinforced through the bait with a wire at all or just screw in and glue?

They look real nice.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I cut out blanks with bandsaw, sand to shape and then router edges. I then weight, seal and paint. My screw eyes are put in without epoxy. The wood is mahogany and I've never had one budge. They can get twisted by a fish but without epoxy you can twist back in position. I've had some epoxied in that have split wood by a fish thrashing in the net. Ruined bait.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow! Those look fantastic!


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Great work, purist.


----------

